# Key Post: Rome - Things to do ?



## garrettod (22 Jan 2003)

Hi, 

No doubt many of you have been to Rome in times past, well I'm heading over in the near future.

I was wondering if anyone could give me a few tips on places to go to eat, drink & be merry ?

All assistance appreciated.  

regards.

G>


----------



## suckered (22 Jan 2003)

*things to do in rome.*

In no particular order. All of these could be done in a couple of days if you set your mind to it.

-Vatican - must see, if only for the vulgar opulence of the place.
-Trevi fountain
-Colluseum
-Spanish steps.
-Catacombs. (about 40 minus south of town) but the public transport is fabulous.
-All of the places where St Peter and St Paul are buried.
-Roman forum
-Pantheon.
-The traffic at rush hour or any other hour. Rules of the road me This post will be deleted if not edited to remove bad language!
-Italian women, and men for that matter... must be in the jeans (genes).
-You would really want to like your ancient architecture as the stuff is piled on the side of the roads in places.
-One last thing, eat your face off, the food is fab.


----------



## LC (22 Jan 2003)

*Walking Tours*

Hi Garrett,

There are a number of companies offering guided walking tours of parts of Rome.  We went on two of these when we were there in July (Roman Forum and the Vatican Museum), and I would highly recommend them. On a previous trip to Rome, I had visited the Roman Forum with only my guidebook for company, and didn't get all that much out of it, but the guided tour really brought the whole thing to life.  The company was called "Eden" - we literally bumped into one of their guides touting for business on the way into the Forum.  She was Australian, living in Rome and studying history, and really seemed to know her stuff.  Best of all, that tour was free (although we all gave her hefty tips afterwards), as she was doing it to highlight the company's other tours.  And it worked - we did the Vatican tour with them later that week, which was equally fascinating (and led by an English Classics student)  Unfortunately, I have lost their flyer, but try pitching up at the Roman Forum (Colisseum side) and asking around.  Enjoy - it is one of the most wonderful cities I have been to!


----------



## rainyday (22 Jan 2003)

*Re: Rome - Things to do ?*



> touting for business on the way into the Forum




Wasn't there [broken link removed] about that? :rollin


----------



## Observer (23 Jan 2003)

*Re: Rome - Things to do ?*

The place is a kip - full of ruins.  Mind you, that Colosseum thing should be OK when they finish it.


Seriously, you will be shocked at the prices - I had always thought of Rome as an "expensive" city, but hotels, bars, restaurants, shops are far cheaper than in Ireland.  Three cheers for the Euro and transparency/comparability of prices. 

And they have a cheap, efficient reliable public transport system.  B@*!@#&$.


----------



## beenThere (24 Jan 2003)

*Rome*

Be aware when you go to the Colosseum that the nice gentlemen dressed up as Roman soldiers who 'offer' to let you take their picture, will then charge you an arm and a leg for the pleasure! 
For shopping, if you're into markets, there's a HUGE market at Porta Portese every Sun morn - you'd need to get there early to get through it as it gets quite packed around 11am. Good time to get there is around 8.30ish..(Gasp!!) But be VERY aware of pickpockets and keep your bag close to you.
For a fancy meal I go to a lovely restaurant called Consolini on Via Marmorata, 28 for a special evening that wont break the bank. You'll have a great time, believe me, njoy!


----------



## Marion (10 Apr 2003)

*Re: >>Rome - Hotels*

The following is a snapshot of what posters recommended in various topics regarding hotels in Rome:

*The bestnamesaretaken* recommended: hotelvaladier.it

_I stayed there a couple of years ago... it's good value for money. A small, classy, friendly hotel, with a great restaurant and excellent staff._
*
mac the knife* recommended: www.wotif.com for medium priced to top priced hotels

*bob* recommended: www.venere.com
*joebloggs* recommended: www.venere.com

*Dwalsh* had the following to say:

I_ stayed in HOTEL DES ARTISTES. It is abour five minutes from termini, the main railway and bus station. The metro is only around the corner.The hotel is very clean and well kept and all the rooms are nicely decorated. It cost me 360 Euro for 4 Nights B&B._

*joanmul* stated the following:

I_ stayed in the Villa Rosa a few years ago. It was the most reasonable but needed to be booked months in advance. The Irish College used to take guests at a very competitive price and they also provide a list of where you can stay at a reasonable cost. If you want to know more I can look up the address of the Villa Rosa which is within 15 mins. walk of the Colliseum. They would give you the address of the Irish College but I think you could get that from some presbyteries (Catholic) here._ 
*
Impish2001* recommended that you peruse: 

*Romeo* recommended: www.aerlingushotels.com

*Tall chapy* recommended: [broken link removed] for special deals

Marion :hat


----------



## AmandaC (11 Apr 2003)

*Rome Lazio Region*

This topic is also of interest to me as I am heading there in May also.  After spending a few days in Rome, we intend heading further down the coast.  Has anyone been to Terracina or Sperlonga that could offer any recommendations, or even to Frascati or any of the Castelli Romani.  I am half afraid to book somewhere because the place we booked in France last year was like a ghost town, so a wee bit afraid on this occasion.  Would welcome any recommendations.  Dont want to venture down as far as Sorrento, but anywhere in the Lazio region


----------



## Romana (1 Jun 2003)

*Rome Restaurant*

I was very pleased with Il Giglio on all fronts when I visited earlier this year. It is near Opera House and Diocletian Baths.


----------



## Buckshee (23 Jul 2004)

*Rome*

For the "being Merry" part of you question,  you should head out to the Testaccio area ( about 12 minutes from Spanish steps on metro ).

This is where all the nightclubs,  music bars,  jazz clubs etc are....amazing area at the weekend.....like an oasis of entertainment which appears to be in the middle of nowhere.....but brilliant.


----------



## sueellen (27 Dec 2004)

*Some other posts*

*npgallag
Registered User
Hotels in Rome*

Any recommendations for hotel in Rome around the Trevie fountain/termine rail station area at a resonable price...Thks 

*Ceist Beag
Registered User
Re: Hotels in Rome*

We stayed in Hotel Napoleon - it's on Vittorio Emmanuelle II - only one stop on the metro from Termini and the metro entrance is right outside the doors of the hotel! The staff were lovely there and for a double room it was €140 which was good value considering it had air-con and a great buffet breakfast! 

*tubby
Hotels in Rome*

Check out www.venere.com/ 

*guest
Hotels in Rome*

try Hotel Paris (3 star) - very near the railway station and within walking distance of all the main sights. 

*Spacer
Re:  Hotels in Rome*

From experience, Rome hotels are more expensive than their equivalents in other Italian cities, although good value can be had in July and August when the temperatures are at their highest. 

The venere site mentioned above is excellent. Through it, I stayed at the Hotel Paba on the Via Cavour between the train station and the Colosseum. It's a reasonably priced two star hotel situated on the second floor of an otherwise residential property. It has no lavish reception or dining room, etc but has good size, well finished rooms with all the comforts of larger hotels (air con, TV, en-suite, etc). 

I'd definitely use it again, but if you have the wedge or it's a special occasion, you might want to fork out on something more lavish. 

*cullenswood
Registered User*

Depends what you want. Was interrailing two years ago, and landed in Rome unexpectedly, (fell asleep on the train!!), with no place to stay. Went to a booking office of sorts in the train station and they got us a hotel room for 28euro pps. Meals not included, but it was a nice room, and more than sufficed for the three nites we ended staying there. Found Rome to be fairly inexpensive, even when on a shoestring budget, and it is also one of the most amazing cities I have seen.

*Slim
Registered User
Re: Hotels in Rome*

My friend recommends Hotel Fiori, Via Nazionale,
they were there in Feb this year.. it was very central...5 mins walk from Colisseum...lovely breakfast..en suite...small room. He would recommend it. More information on Google.

S 

*Buckshee
Registered User
Rome Hotels*

Stayed here.... www.hotels-rome.com/Hotel/4674  twice.

only converted into a hotel about 2 years ago, 300 metres from Termini, nice rooms and a great breakfast and reasonable rates for rome.

Within walking distance of Collesseum etc 

*npgallag
Registered User
Re: Rome Hotels*

Thk for inputs lads....booked the Napoleon in the end as goin for a wedding and party are staying there....was going to go for a cheaper option but what the hey...tis only money..!! 

*Ceist Beag
Registered User
Re: Rome Hotels*

You won't be disappointed np! One thing we didn't realise that will save a few quid is that they will collect you from the airport for free so be sure to avail of that service!! 

*Rex222
Registered User
Sorrento to Rome*

Can anyone reccommend the best way to get from Sorrento to Rome? Would it be via train? Any timetable details would be great. Any info about Sorrento and what to do and not to do would be appreciated. 

*dooley
Rome*

Try the Hotel Venezia on the Via Varese, near the Termini
Railway station in Rome. Thsi gives good access to the Metro system and thereby access to most parts of Rome. 

*The Emporer
Rome Appartments*

Hi, I haven't used these but a friend has recomended them - www.rentalinrome.com/ 
For hotels try : www.web-rome-hotels.com/

I have no firsthand experience but you might give us some feedback on your return.


----------



## Johnson360 (10 Nov 2010)

Also plan to travel to Rome and Paris, hopefully by next year... Cross finger...


----------

